# New Assistant Administrators.



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2003)

Please join us in welcoming Rich Parsons and Mike Seigel (Seig) to their new positions as MartialTalk Assistant Administrators. Their commitment to improving MartialTalk, and their willingness to spend long hours on the board making sure everything is running smoothly, will help MartialTalk to continue delivering a friendly environment for high-quality Martial Arts discussions!

-MT Admin Team-


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Please join us in welcoming Rich Parsons and Mike Seigel (Seig) to their new positions as MartialTalk Assistant Administrators. Their commitment!
> *



Thank You


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 19, 2003)

Welcome Guys.
Great choices they put in many hours to help eveyone


----------

